# Seapro



## zx10r (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Guys, just wondering what's the general opinion on SeaPro watches?










leigh


----------



## accutron2182 (Mar 22, 2009)

have not heard of these before... any more info on the brand?

Simon


----------



## zx10r (Apr 10, 2009)

Their made by oceanaut.

leigh


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Just another Rolex lookalike in a sea of Rolex lookalikes....


----------



## zx10r (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

jasonm said:


> Just another Rolex lookalike in a sea of Rolex lookalikes....


shouldn't that be a "desk" of lookalikes? None of them go near the sea


----------



## redmonaco (Nov 29, 2004)

does the cyclops actually magnify? cos the only ones I've come across that do are either Rollex _or _Rolex fakes... :blink:


----------

